# Winterschuhe oder Überschuhe?



## Phil-Joe (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich bin aktuell am hin- und herüberlegen, ob und wie ich meine Füße gegen den Winter wappne. Fakt ist: ab unter 5° sind mir meine normalen Radschuhe (Spec. BG Sport MTB) einfach zu kalt.

Erste Möglichkeit: Überschuhe. Verhältnismäßig günstig zu bekommen (angefangen bei einfache Neopren-Modellen für 20 bis hin zu Gore Tex Thermo Teilen für 75 oder 80) Meine Favoriten hier wären aktuell wohl: Gore Bike Wear Oxygen II SO Thermo. Also Windstopper mit Fleece-Besatz drin. Kosten 65, sind damit für Überschuhe schon recht teuer aber auch bestimmt hübsch warm. 

Zweite Möglichkeit: Gleich einen Winterschuhe álá Specialized Defroster oder Shimano SH-MW80. Liegen bei den Kosten locker mal doppelt so hoch und höher als die genannten Überschuhe, sind aber vermutlich funktionell sinnvoller weil weiter einsetzbar. Außerdem noch zum Überfluss wasserdicht. Aber eben recht teuer.

Nun zum Ensatzgebiet:
Vornehmlich feste Wege, lockere Touren aber gerne auch im Gelände. Bei Regen selbst fahre ich persönlich nicht ... da zieh´ ich einfach keinen Spaß draus, da es mir auf Dauer zu kalt wird und die Erkältungsgefahr exponentiell steigt. ;-) Dennoch kann´s unterwegs schlammig werden, wenn die Wälder noch feucht sind ...

So könnte ich ewig weiter machen. Vielleicht fallen euch ja überzeugende Argumente ein, ob nun lieber Überschuhe oder eben doch die Winterschuhe.


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2009)

Hm, also ich bin den letzten Winter eigentlicht gut mit meinen normalen Specialized Tahos, Skisocken und Neoprenüberschuhen von Vaude ausgekommen (günstig für 20 Euro rum geschossen). Habe jetzt gemerkt, das über 5-6 Grad diese Neoprens in der Kombi mit den Skisocken sogar zu warm werden und die Füsse dann anfangen zu schwitzen, was blöd ist.

Ich würde es vielleicht echt erstmal mit Skisocken (waren letztes Jahr tolle beim Tchibo)  versuchen. Extra Winterschuhe find ich persönlich nen Paar Schuhe zuviel (ja ja, auch ne Frau kann das sagen), wen man nciht direkt im super Schneegebiet wohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine Kumpels haben letzten Winter von Überschuhen auf Winterschuhe "aufgerüstet".

Aussage war: "Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Nie mehr Überschuhe." 

(Die sind bis -5/-6°C ihre 1,5-2h Runden gefahren, und das einzige was nicht kalt war waren die Füße).

Ich geh im Winter lieber zum laufen, sonst hätte ich mir auch längst solche Winterschuhe geholt.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Oktober 2009)

Ganz klar: Winterschuhe!


----------



## cyclo-dude (22. Oktober 2009)

flat padels und wenn du hast anderes festes schuhwerk, ist kein kompromiss, und sicher auch schön war. überschuhe gehen wohl auch recht flott kaputt, also je nach dem wie viel du fährst, und vor allem auch läufst brauchst du dann mal neue.
wenns was glatter wird machen wanderschuhe oder so mit flatpadels wohl auch sonst recht viel sinn.


----------



## Jockelmatz (22. Oktober 2009)

Würde auch zu Winterschuhen tendieren, die Überschuhe sind doch dauernd kaputtgelaufen, Winterschuhe halten (fast) ewig.


----------



## MortyMontana (23. Oktober 2009)

Nach einer Wintersaison mit Überschuhen hab ich letzten Herbst auch auf Winterschuhe von Shimano gewechselt: SH-MW80. Auch darum weil die Überschuhe schnell kaputt gingen.
Letzten Sonntag bin ich nun in die zweite Wintersaison gestartet und das bei 20-30cm Schnee. Ich bin immer noch voll überzeugt von den Schuhen und würde sie wieder kaufen. Empfehlen kann ich dazu Skisocken oder Bikesocken aus Merinowolle.


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich tüftle auch noch. 
Ich habe Überschuhe, aber das Gefuddle ist mir zu nervig. Bis ich die Teile an habe, schwitze ich schon das erste Mal.    Für Winterschuhe bin ich (noch?) zu geizig, vor allem, weil ich im Winter lieber mit dem Singlespeed und Flatpedals unterwegs bin. Bei uns hat es für gewöhnlich einfach zuviel Eis und Schnee, um mit dem Bike Kilometer machen zu können. Also gehe ich im Winter nur in den Wald zum Spielen. Und da bieten sich eben keine Klickies an.


----------



## nullstein (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich stand auch vor dieser Frage und habe mich erstmal für Überschuhe entschieden (Vaude Minsk 24). Die Dinger sind schon warm! Bei +1° mit Sommerschuhen (Sidi Bullet 2) und normalen Socken halten sie die Füße lange warm. Nach etwa 2,5 Std wurde es etwas kühl. Winterschuhe sind mir zu teuer und zu eingeschränkt von der Nutzbarkeit. Sollte es mit den Überschuhen zu kalt werden, wechsel ich auf Flats und zieh meine "normalen" Winterstiefel an.


----------



## Murph (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre auch lieber Winterschuhe,daß gefummel mit Überzieher würde mir mit Sicherheit auf´n Keks gehen.
Wenn ich mir das manchmal bei den Kollegen so ansehe,tse,tse,tse.

Allerdings wenn Du "nur" Kilometer machen willst ohne im Gelände laufen zu müssen,tut´s eigentlich auch ein "Schuhkondom".
Hat sich bei meinem Herzilein bewährt,Sommerschuhe,Thermosocken,Überzieher und last but not least.....Schuhheizung!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

die Schuhe sind ihr Geld wert
Eine Nummer größer und dicke Socken an, dann kann man bei - 10 Grad locker 2,5-3 Std. fahren.

Kleiner Tipp: Schuhe vor der Tour an die Heizung stellen, dann muss erst nicht der Fuß den Schuh aufwärmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem im Winter sind die Kältebrücken der Cleats. Auch bei Winterschuhen. Man merkt es, wenn die Temperatur unter Null fällt und die Fahrtdauer mindestens eine Stunde beträgt.

Deswegen: Flat Padels und ordentliche Bergschuhe. Wenn es dann irgendwann so zapfig wird, dass die Kälte über die Flats reingekrochen kommt und selbst Einlagen nicht mehr helfen, greife ich zu einer Ski-Schuh-Heizung. 

Macht bei einer Schuhheizung bloß nicht den Fehler und kauft diesen verranzten Tchibo-Mist. Wer wirklich *viel* damit fährt, schrottet die Akkus in kürzester Zeit. Von Thermic gibt es das Basix-Power-Pack, welches man mit Standard-Akkus bestücken kann. Auf Preisangebote achten: für ca. 50,- sollte das Teil zu bekommen sein (+ Akku).
Lohnt sich aber nur für Biker, die auch im Winter ihr Bike nicht im Keller stehen lassen.

Für kurze, sporadische Winterausritte reicht ein günstiger Winterschuh (bei b.o.c. mal schauen).


----------



## norman68 (23. Oktober 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Das Problem im Winter sind die Kältebrücken der Cleats. Auch bei Winterschuhen. Man merkt es, wenn die Temperatur unter Null fällt und die Fahrtdauer mindestens eine Stunde beträgt.
> 
> Deswegen: Flat Padels und ordentliche Bergschuhe. Wenn es dann irgendwann so zapfig wird, dass die Kälte über die Flats reingekrochen kommt und selbst Einlagen nicht mehr helfen, greife ich zu einer Ski-Schuh-Heizung.



Also diese Problem der Kältebrücke kenn ich nicht. Ich fahr seit 1996 MTB auch im Winter immer mit Cleads. Bin dabei oft länger wie 4 Stunden on Tour und das auch bei unter -10°. Aber das mir die Füße auf Grund der Cleads "einfrieren" hab ich noch nie gehabt. Was wichtig ist das die Winterschuhe minimum 2 Nummern größer sind wie die Sommerschuhe damit auch bei dicken Socken immer noch Luft im Schuh ist. Denn nichts Isoliert besser wie ein Luftpolster.


----------



## sterniwaf (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch Winterschuhe geholt, die von Shimano. Bin letztes Jahr auch mit Überschuhe gefahren, hielt zwar warm, trotz cleats, aber das Gefummel ging mir auf den Senkel. Aber es war eine gute Erfahrung, da ich vorher auch die cleats als Kältebrücke betrachtet habe und dies durch die Überschuhe widerlegt wurde.
Gestern bin ich die Winterschuhe bei über 10 Grad probegefahren. 
Bitte nicht nachmachen, nach einer halben Stunde dachte ich, mein Fuß explodiert! Ich musste die Schuhe ausziehen und erst die Füsse abkühlen lassen.
Ich freue mich schon auf lange Wintertouren mit den Schuhen.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich wunder mich nen bissken, was alle für Probleme mit dem Gefummel an den Überschuhen haben.

Ich ziehe meine schneller an, als meine Radschuhe  Drüber, Klett zu, Peng.

Aber vielleicht liegts auch daran, das ich gemeinhin wenig Trage- und Laufpassagen im Winter eingehe ;-) Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, das die Überschuhe evt. nen Problem sind.


----------



## sterniwaf (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mal einen Platten und musste etwas laufen. Ruckzuck waren die Überschuhe hinüber. Auch die Reißverschlüsse haben nicht lange gehalten. 
Ich finde nur seltsam bei mir, das ich soviel Schnickschnack für`s bike gekauft habe, besonders am Anfang, gescheite Winterschuhe aber immer hinten an gestellt habe. Irgendwann muss man sich überwinden und will sie nie wieder missen.
Man ist ja so bescheuert...


----------



## 328 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin 9 Jahre mit irgendwelchen Ãberschuhen gefahren, bis
ich mich letztes Jahr durchgerungen habe richtige Winterschuhe
zu kaufen. Diese Shimano Shuhe sind absolut die beste Investition
in den letzten 10 Jahren  Bis 0Â° hat habe ich mit einem normalen
paar Socken und den Schuhen richtig warme FÃ¼Ãe, unter 0Â° habe
ich zwar kalte FÃ¼Ãe, aber nicht so kalt das es unangenehm wÃ¤re.
Also kein Vergleich zu 2 paar Socken, Sommershuhe und Ãberschuhe.
100% wasserdicht sind sie auch noch, was bei der Jahreszeit auch
von Vorteil ist. Bei den Ãberschuhen ist es immer irgendwo nass rein
gegangen. Mag zwar im Moment der Gedanke da sein "was, so viel
fÃ¼r einen Winterschuh ausgeben, wenn man sich Ãberschuhe fÃ¼r 
~30.- kaufen kann" aber wenn man damit fÃ¤hrt, sind sie jeden â¬
wert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2009)

Nach ein paar Wintern mit Überschuhen hab ich letzten Winter mal FlatPedale mit Wanderschuhen ausprobiert => für mich nichts anderes mehr. Gerade wenn man im Schnee jenseits von Forstwegen unterwegs ist oder hier hoher Schnee ist kommt man eh nicht drumrum ab und an die Füße abzusetzen und dann hat man mit Klicks sowieso die A-Karte weil der Schuh eigentlich nach jedem Absetzen zu ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr mit Cleats und Winterschuhe von Shimano. zieh dann meine dünnen Bike-Socken an und meine Bergsteigersocken von Falke. Die beste Kombi gegegn die Kälte. Unter die Sohle hab ich noch ein paar lagen Alufolie rein. Finde es ne gute Kombination gegen die Kältebrücke.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2009)

goretex-socken! kosten ca 25 euro und machen mir warme füsse bei schneematsch und regen. auch bei kälte gut. unter den goretexsocken habe ich normale socken an. überschuhe bzw normale schuhe haben dann ihres klick mechanismus eine schöne kältebrücke .


----------



## rem (24. Oktober 2009)

seit ich mir den billigsten shimano trekkingschuh (40â¬) gekauft habe verwende ich meine Ã¼berschuhe fast garnicht mehr.
warum? 
1. die teile sind relativ gut gepolstert und dicke socken passen auch rein. 
2. mein knie mag keine clickies mehr = keine wÃ¤rmebrÃ¼cke. 
3. temperaturen unter null sind hier in stgt echt selten. die 10 tage im jahr wird entweder nur kurz, mit Ã¼berschuhen oder garnicht gefahren


----------



## zack (24. Oktober 2009)

Winterschuhe (Shimano, sehr warm)
Am besten so groß kaufen (+2 Nummern), dass noche eine zusätzliche isolierende Einlegesohle reinpasst + gute Socken aus Merinowolle (http://www.woolpower.se/en/asp/produkter_3.asp - gibt es in Qualitäten von 200g - 800g und sind SEHR warm)


----------



## sterniwaf (25. Oktober 2009)

zack schrieb:


> Winterschuhe (Shimano, sehr warm)
> Am besten so groß kaufen (+2 Nummern), dass noche eine zusätzliche isolierende Einlegesohle reinpasst + gute Socken aus Merinowolle (http://www.woolpower.se/en/asp/produkter_3.asp - gibt es in Qualitäten von 200g - 800g und sind SEHR warm)[/quote
> 
> Da dampfen aber die Füße!


----------



## HB76 (25. Oktober 2009)

es heißt Wärmebrücke!!!!!


----------



## sterniwaf (25. Oktober 2009)

Iss egal.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch mit Wanderschuhen unterwegs. E geht nichts über warme und trockene Füße.


----------

